# Ricardo Z



## Supanova (3 November 2010)

Has anyone got any experience of Ricardo Z's offspring?  I am going to look at a 4 yr old by him that looks a nice sort.  I am looking for a showjumper, but temperament is really important to me too.

Thanks


----------



## eventrider23 (3 November 2010)

Gorgeous offspring!!!  I adore Ricardo Z babies and would love to either use him or have a mare by him someday!!!  I have known several over the years, two of which were with my previous boss Mark Kyle...one, Kurious (http://www.queenholme.com/kurious.htm) who was aimed at eventing and in his debut did a 19 dressage!  He was sold after only a few events to the USA for quite a bit I believe.  Another that they had was Ricky (http://www.queenholme.com/ricky.htm) who was a SJer and campaigned as such and was sold to a pure jumping home.  Hope this helps.  All that I have known have amazing temperaments and just in general are lovely people.


----------



## Supanova (3 November 2010)

Thank you thats really helpful.  Am quite excited about going to see this horse now!


----------



## eventrider23 (3 November 2010)

Glad I could help - Kurous especially was a very special horse and I missed him terribly when he sold!


----------



## brianreid (3 November 2010)

hi, i can not recommend this stallion enough, he is a really good type. I have seen him in the flesh and he in ireland he is crossed alot with tbs to produce eventers.

Ridacro z has offspring doing everything, He is noticed as a good sire for broodmares, If you ask ballyshannon as i know they have used him the past

Hope this helps.


----------



## BallyshanHorses (3 November 2010)

We have a mare here by him.She stands at 17 hands and has the best temperament with people and is always the boss with horses no matter what the herd.We broke her at 4 and took her on a sponsored ride after only being broken about 6 weeks and she was better behaved than some of my friends 5 year olds.She has a full brother which is eventing in the UK and a full brother that is a show horse so they are definately all rounders.


----------



## Smile_and_Wave (3 November 2010)

I broke in a yougnters by Ricardo Z she was really hardwork super sharp and sensitive but has made a nice horse and come right now


----------



## Smee (3 November 2010)

eventrider23 said:



			Gorgeous offspring!!!  Another that they had was Ricky (http://www.queenholme.com/ricky.htm) who was a SJer and campaigned as such and was sold to a pure jumping home.
		
Click to expand...

I know one called Ricky too! Bags of scope, gorgeous looking & what a mover! Can be a bit of a monkey if he get's out of the wrong side of bed tho, but usually very sweet. Bags of talent! Most certainly a show jumper...

Good luck


----------



## Angela_Wise (3 November 2010)

Had 6 - 5 bought as foals and the 6th as a 3yo.  All mares and all good to handle in stable.  5 sold as show horses/eventers/sj.  Have found them all sensitive to mouth and to the leg but once contact established they are a pleasure to own.  

The 6th is retained as a brood mare and is out of a Darco mare, and is the dam of our 4yo stallion Dalcotes Krieghoff, who this year qualified for the BE finals, 3x 2nd round BSJA and already 1 2nd round for 2011 as well as a novice final.  She has had 2 other colts which both sold prior to weaning and this year she has had her first filly and is back in foal again for 2011.


----------



## KatB (4 November 2010)

Knew this one that went through the Kyles too:
http://www.queenholme.com/gambi.htm

Gorgeous horse, very easy to do. Know a amateur young rider who has gone from Intro to 1* on a Ricardo Z mare in 2 seasons, lovely lovely mare, loads of jump and very smart


----------



## scallywag (13 November 2010)

Owned a beautiful Ricardo Z which we bought to event, most stunning horse but he was gutless and hated jumping even though he was very tallented at it.  Eventually we had to redirect him to a dressage home.

I worked in a pro event yard with several of them.  1 napped so badly he is now out in the field doing nothing and the owners paid big money for him.  Another was terribly nappy too. 

However the good ones were fab horses. 

 Having had a bad personal experience I wouldnt want another one.  Make sure he'll do your job before u purchase


----------



## moodiemare (8 January 2011)

I bought a 6yr old mare by him to breed, sadly lost 1st foal but had a grey colt 2nd time, he is now gelded as he was a bit of a handful, absolutely stunning to look at and moves super but a bit naughty, gets very angry and I dont think he will be very brave but quick to learn and loves attention, however I sold his mum as a 10yr old and has gone on to BN event after just learning to jump, wins dressage and by all accounts is extremely brave and tallented, took time to mature tho so maybe her son just needs time to mature too


----------

